# HERE IT IS!! Assault Weapons Ban Bill Version 2018!



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/115/hr5087/text

Funny how according to them you may not be able to have an AR-15 or a AK-47 because they are too dangerous but you can still have a Mini 14/30 M1 Garand, SKS. M1a is not mentioned at all. Great bill folks its going to do a lot of good keeping all those evil cosmetic features off the street.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It will die a quick death.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Same crap the socialists trot out each session. All they did was change a little language to make the 2017 bill the 2018 bill.

It will die, as Prepared One noted.

HOWEVER, it is very important to keep Republicans in power to head this junk off. 
I'm a one issue voter - guns. I embrace parts of the Libertarian and Constitutionalist philosophies, but a vote for their candidates is a vote to give control to the socialists.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, interesting to say the least. I read the entire proposed bill. Their attempt to list all proposed banned and all proposed to be "OK" is far but fully complete & accurate. I have several Marlin lever action rifles that are not on the "OK" list which is pure BS. By trying to list all that are "OK" they have missed some shotguns I have, some levers, and some semi-auto rimfires. By their omission would that make me an illegal gun owner? 

Now for the "assault rifles. That list is totally hosed. The bill must die a quick death.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It will die no doubt. It is interesting to note that the DNC is a party in shambles. The hard left portion is pushing gun control, hate trump and DACA for 2018 mid-terms, while others in the DNC have advised dems to avoid pushing gun control. See my thread on why the GOP will do better than you think in the mid-terms for the article.
My thoughts are that it will be better for any politician to be pro-2nd amendment going into the mid-terms.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Florida shot down a proposed assault weapons ban. 
Defeated it in the Senate, and in the House voted 71-35 to not even bring it to the floor.

With the Parkland anti-gun students in the gallery watching. :vs_lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Same crap the socialists trot out each session. All they did was change a little language to make the 2017 bill the 2018 bill.
> 
> It will die, as Prepared One noted.
> 
> ...


Yeah the republican version of this is the End Obama Care bill. Trot it out to win some votes, but will never happen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Same crap the socialists trot out each session. All they did was change a little language to make the 2017 bill the 2018 bill.
> ............


And it will become the 2019 bill, the 2020 bill, the 2021 bill, the 2022 bill.................


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And it will become the 2019 bill, the 2020 bill, the 2021 bill, the 2022 bill.................


Hopefully.
All depends on how much voter fraud takes place between now and 2020.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Below is a list of traitors to the USA;

Mr. Cicilline (for himself, Ms. Wilson of Florida, Ms. Adams, Mr. Aguilar, Ms. Barragán, Ms. Bass, Mr. Bera, Mrs. Beatty, Mr. Beyer, Mr. Blumenauer, Ms. Blunt Rochester, Ms. Bonamici, Mr. Brendan F. Boyle of Pennsylvania, Mr. Brady of Pennsylvania, Mr. Brown of Maryland, Ms. Brownley of California, Mr. Butterfield, Mr. Carbajal, Mr. Capuano, Mr. Cárdenas, Mr. Carson of Indiana, Ms. Castor of Florida, Ms. Judy Chu of California, Mr. Cohen, Mr. Correa, Ms. Clark of Massachusetts, Ms. Clarke of New York, Mr. Clay, Mr. Clyburn, Mr. Connolly, Mr. Courtney, Mr. Crist, Mr. Crowley, Mr. Cummings, Mr. Danny K. Davis of Illinois, Mrs. Davis of California, Ms. DelBene, Ms. DeGette, Ms. DeLauro, Mr. Delaney, Mrs. Demings, Mr. DeSaulnier, Mr. Deutch, Mr. Doggett, Mr. Michael F. Doyle of Pennsylvania, Mr. Ellison, Mr. Engel, Mr. Espaillat, Ms. Eshoo, Ms. Esty of Connecticut, Ms. Frankel of Florida, Mr. Foster, Ms. Fudge, Mr. Gallego, Mr. Garamendi, Mr. Gomez, Mr. Al Green of Texas, Mr. Grijalva, Mr. Gutiérrez, Ms. Hanabusa, Mr. Hastings, Mr. Heck, Mr. Higgins of New York, Mr. Himes, Mr. Hoyer, Mr. Huffman, Ms. Jayapal, Ms. Jackson Lee, Mr. Jeffries, Mr. Johnson of Georgia, Ms. Kaptur, Mr. Keating, Ms. Kelly of Illinois, Mr. Kennedy, Mr. Khanna, Mr. Kihuen, Mr. Kildee, Mr. Kilmer, Mr. Krishnamoorthi, Ms. Kuster of New Hampshire, Mr. Langevin, Mr. Larson of Connecticut, Mrs. Lawrence, Mr. Lawson of Florida, Ms. Lee, Mr. Levin, Mr. Lewis of Georgia, Mr. Ted Lieu of California, Mr. Loebsack, Ms. Lofgren, Mr. Lowenthal, Mrs. Lowey, Mr. Ben Ray Luján of New Mexico, Ms. Michelle Lujan Grisham of New Mexico, Mr. Lynch, Ms. McCollum, Mr. McEachin, Mr. McGovern, Mr. McNerney, Mrs. Carolyn B. Maloney of New York, Mr. Sean Patrick Maloney of New York, Ms. Matsui, Mr. Meeks, Ms. Meng, Mr. Moulton, Ms. Moore, Mrs. Murphy of Florida, Mr. Nadler, Mrs. Napolitano, Mr. Neal, Mr. Nolan, Mr. Norcross, Ms. Norton, Mr. O'Rourke, Mr. Pallone, Mr. Panetta, Mr. Pascrell, Mr. Payne, Mr. Perlmutter, Mr. Peters, Ms. Pingree, Mr. Polis, Mr. Pocan, Mr. Price of North Carolina, Mr. Quigley, Mr. Raskin, Miss Rice of New York, Mr. Richmond, Ms. Rosen, Ms. Roybal-Allard, Mr. Ruppersberger, Mr. Rush, Mr. Ryan of Ohio, Ms. Sánchez, Mr. Sarbanes, Mr. Serrano, Ms. Schakowsky, Mr. Schiff, Mr. Schneider, Mr. David Scott of Georgia, Mr. Scott of Virginia, Ms. Shea-Porter, Mr. Sherman, Mr. Sires, Mr. Smith of Washington, Ms. Slaughter, Mr. Soto, Ms. Speier, Mr. Swalwell of California, Mr. Suozzi, Mr. Takano, Ms. Titus, Mr. Tonko, Mrs. Torres, Ms. Tsongas, Mr. Vargas, Ms. Velázquez, Mr. Visclosky, Mr. Walz, Ms. Wasserman Schultz, Ms. Maxine Waters of California, Mrs. Watson Coleman, Mr. Welch, Mr. Yarmuth, and Ms. Pelosi


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
A list of the usual suspects to be sure


----------

